
Mind Control – Neural Interface Technology CTRL-Labs Raises $28m - Osiris30
https://medium.com/lux-capital/mind-control-343b5d5f148f
======
mizzao
Andrew Mao, research scientist at CTRL-labs.

Here's a video describing what we're doing (keynote from the O'Reilly AI
conference):
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5Z5aZK2C3ew](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5Z5aZK2C3ew)

